# McDonalds Cycle Company in Portland Oregon, anyone heard of them?



## barneyguey (Oct 19, 2019)

Who knows about this bicycle shop? All I've found is the name. Thank you. Barry


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 19, 2019)

Ha Ha Ha, old Ronald my man!

I found a 1930's-40's badge from this shop in Portland. I'm keeping the name of the badge under my hat for now.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 19, 2019)

He has!






.....................sorry ....couldn't resist.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 20, 2019)

I had two deluxe wheels with cheese and bacon sidewalls, delicious wheel covers and a large order of potato streamers the other day...but it wasn't classic or antique, it was new from the factory.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 20, 2019)

PS... 




​


----------



## JRE (Oct 20, 2019)

Cool I  live close to portland. Would love to see that badge sometime. I had a 20's erra bike with a Portland badge on it about 10 years ago.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2019)

JRE said:


> Cool I  live close to portland. Would love to see that badge sometime. I had a 20's erra bike with a Portland badge on it about 10 years ago.



Cool! What was the name on the badge? Barry


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 5, 2019)

Here my Portland ore biike badge


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Here my Portland ore biike badgeView attachment 1091216
> View attachment 1091218



Thanks for the photos. Barry


----------



## JRE (Nov 6, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Cool! What was the name on the badge? Barry



Said Mashels


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 6, 2019)

JRE said:


> Said Mashels



Thank you. Could that have been Marshall? I know there was a Marshall Field store. I can't find anything about Mashels. Barry


----------



## JRE (Nov 6, 2019)

Yea that's the one Mashell. Lol fat fingers typing


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 12, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 6, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 19, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 27, 2020)

Bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 3, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 25, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 16, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 28, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 30, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 3, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 14, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 7, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 14, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 29, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 10, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 20, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 28, 2021)

bump


----------



## Coalfield (Dec 29, 2021)

The road to knowledge is regularly a bumpy ride.  Persistence a companion to learning.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 29, 2021)

Soo  obscure... just say you have a big Mac bike..😅


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 30, 2022)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 2, 2022)

bump


----------



## schwinnja (Dec 2, 2022)

The Flying Mac badge????????


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 2, 2022)

schwinnja said:


> The Flying Mac badge????????



Yes sir!


----------



## schwinnja (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2023)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Tuesday at 10:04 PM)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Yesterday at 10:54 AM)

bump


----------

